# POD and Rhinestones



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

Are there POD membership shops that offer rhinestones as part of a design?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't seen any of the bigger places with it. I think spreadshirt *might* have some bling, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

No I belong and they do not offer anything like that but thank you for responding


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ezmirelda,
Here is a option, I am sure if you find a Rhinestone T-shirt designer and manufacturer, ( lots on our forum right here)that they would gladley send you a sample of there product, give you a wholesale price, take orders from you, get payment, and drop ship for you,, the important thing here is to know the merchandise,, 
There are lots of Rhinestone garment poeple here on the site,, that You can get in touch with, and I am sure would be deligheted, to help you..
Make sure and have in mind the garment brand you like and all the details,to get the designer in the right direction.
Sandy Jo


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your expertise. As I am not a store but a designer I am in search of a POD service that would handle the shipping and handling. Thanks again!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

so you are looking at creating and making the shirt and looking for someone to store and ship them? is that right,, just trying to totally under stand to help,, 
Sandy JO


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

I belong to Print on Demand sites like Zazzle. They print,ship etc and you provide graphics. But I have yet to see a POD shop that allows you to add bling.
Thank you so much for responding


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also dont think that is online yet,, but I think you could take your designs and get it to plenty of members, to make, and ship, 
you be the creator, of the design,
I think you are right there needs to be something like this,, And I would love to be a part of it,,
sandy jo


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

Ditto. Maybe we will learn or hear more. I think there would be a market for this. Thanks


----------

